

Go North Korea Beat Portugal in the World Cup final tomorrow - fbrusch
http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/north-korea-is-telling-its-citizens-that-their-team-is-in-the-world-cup-final/

======
AustinDizzy
The video was deemed fake:

"Hi Moderator of /r/NorthKoreaNews here!

This is bullshit of the highest magnitude.

The South Korean and Japanese press monitor broadcasts from North Korea and
they're silent on this claim. North Korea has already publicly announced their
support for the the South Korean team -
[http://world.kbs.co.kr/english/news/news_IK_detail.htm?No=10...](http://world.kbs.co.kr/english/news/news_IK_detail.htm?No=103338).
Even more importantly the North Koreans are actually able to watch the World
Cup on State TV -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPyHoDcwbzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPyHoDcwbzE).
Football is extremely popular even in North Korea.

The only evidence here is this Youtube video that seems cleverly spliced
together from stock footage of North Korean Media."

via /u/systemstheorist on reddit's /r/wtf. SOURCE:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/2aij3x/according_to_nor...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/2aij3x/according_to_north_korean_television_their_soccer/civo0wu).

------
memming
This is obviously a fake.

